# Botev Vratsa - Beroe



## A_Skywalker (Dec 6, 2018)

1x in this match is sensible bet. The bookies are giving good odds for us as Beroes is the better team overall but Botev Vratsa is in good form. The beat Levski, one of the leaders in their previous match. Beroes's form is dipping, 3 losses and 1 win versus Verea. Bojinov since joinining Vratsa scored 7 goals and is one of the best goal scorers no matter what newspapers say. He is a class.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 6, 2018)

Another player that is a good bet for yellow card today is Nedyalkov, he has only 3 so far up to the season but he will play agaisnt his former team CSKA, and CSKA hates Ludogorets a lot. You can imagine there will be some heat there.


----------

